# Pros and Cons of a beauty therapist? HELP!!



## glam8babe (Aug 21, 2007)

Ok so i need to do this assignment for my second college interview next week stating why i want to do beauty therapy, pros and cons of working freelance, on cruise liners, in a salon...
ive done a couple for each one but i think i need more!
upto now i have...... 

* Pros *
*Freelance:* 
        -You can decide on your own prices
        -You could charge extra for people who want you to go to their house
-Could work on a celebrity
-Helping people look and feel good 
-Being successful could earn you £100 - £3,000 a day
* Cons*
-One week you might have a full schedule and the next week you might not
-There’s lots of freelancers so it could be a stiff competition
-Buying your own beauty equipment/makeup could be expensive
__________________________________________________  ____
*Salon: Pros*
-Get to work with people who share the same interest as you
-Helping people look and feel good
-Hours can be long and pay is not very high
-Make friends with your clients
* Cons*
*-You might fall out with one of your co-workers and this could effect -your working
-People can complain and ask for refunds if not happy
-If applying fake tan/spray tan on someone you could make them streaky or orange
**__________________________________________________  _______*
*Cruise line: Pros*
-Get to travel all over the world
-Helping people look and feel good
-Could work on a celebrity

* Cons*
-If you only speak one language you can’t interact with people who can’t speak your language
-If you get sea sick or home sick easily then this isn’t the job for you






This has to be done by Tuesday 28th so if any of you can give me more i would be soo greatful =) thanks


----------



## MiCHiE (Aug 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_Ok so i need to do this assignment for my second college interview next week stating why i want to do beauty therapy, pros and cons of working freelance, on cruise liners, in a salon...
ive done a couple for each one but i think i need more!
upto now i have...... 


*Salon: Pros*
-Get to work with people who share the same interest as you
-Helping people look and feel good
-Hours can be long and pay is not very high
-Make friends with your clients
* Cons*
*-You might fall out with one of your co-workers and this could effect -your working
-People can complain and ask for refunds if not happy
-If applying fake tan/spray tan on someone you could make them streaky or orange*
*Cruise line: Pros*
-Get to travel all over the world
-Helping people look and feel good
-Could work on a celebrity

* Cons*
-If you only speak one language you can’t interact with people who can’t speak your language
-If you get sea sick or home sick easily then this isn’t the job for you

 This has to be done by Tuesday 28th so if any of you can give me more i would be soo greatful =) thanks_

 
I wouldn't say any of what Iv'e highlighted red because honestly, that could happen anywhere and to anyone.

Just to correct/add to your "Salon" profile. You might want to list cons as:

-Having to specialize in more than one type of service. Although this is not required, it helps to have skills in more than one area.
-Depending on the place, you may have to go home early or not go in to work, depending on seniority or lack of clientele.
-Depending on the place (resorts/hotels), you may never see your "best" clients again.
-Training may not be as extensive as you may need.
-You'll most likely be trained on what you do and the products you use, not alternate/better ways of doing things.

For "Cruise", something like:

-Conditions may not be as conducive for work as land based employers. Ex. I've heard from some travelers that the pedicures are not luxurious, basically a bucket of water and a technician.
-May not be the best arrangement for one with a family or single with kids, due to constant traveling.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 21, 2007)

thankyou soo much!


----------

